# What the Lakers Should and Shouldn't Do ( I Told Ya So!)



## LupinIV (Jul 17, 2002)

I hate to say it... Wait no, actually I like to say it, but it has to be said...

I TOLD YA!

Remember a while back, before the season starts, I said the Lakers are not the same team they were. I said there's no way they'll win the 4th title. That they've gotten older while other teams gotten better.

And I also said the next major rivalry is going to be between the Kings and Mavs!

Oh well D, IV, and all others who said they'd "enjoy tearing apart my logic" or that my point is "invalid" and "will never happen." But that's ok, we can't all be superstars right? How about those Mavs? You still can't see them as being "legit title contender"? Well I did. And I do. 

But as D said so blunty (and somewhat sarcastically), "Lupin is alway right..." or something like that. Cool. At least he knows that much. 

Yes, yes. I know. The season is still young. There is still time for the Lakers. So that's where this tread comes in:

Of course, below is only my opionion. I'm not always right as D suggested. Feel free to flame on:

WHAT NOT TO DO:

1) First of all, don't trade away the key players. This smack of panic and will further disrupt the locker room. I know, I know, Fox sucks. Horry sucks. Fisher sucks. Heck all the role players suck. Even when they hustle, they still suck. But here¡¦s the thing -- they know the triangle. It¡¦s better to lose because your role players is not hustling enough or not hitting their shots, because those have the chance to be corrected; than to lose because your players is running around like headless chickens. Without training camp and all, it may take a new guy a LONG time to get acquainted with this triangle thingy. Just look at Medvedenko


2) DON¡¦T even mention TRADE! Let the team knows this is it! Give them confidence that the management thinks they can do it. That there will be no change so if they are to get out of this jam they are to do it with EACH OTHER! 

3) Don¡¦t be concerned with standings. Don¡¦t get caught up with this rivalry thing. Don¡¦t even look at the W/L record. Approach all the up coming games one at a time. If you win, fine. It means nothing. If you lose, try to win the next one. Don¡¦t look at winning streak. Don¡¦t look at losing streak. Just worry about the next game. Period.
4) Don¡¦t PICK on your teammates!! WFT is this attack on the role players by Shaq and Kobe ¡V OUT in the MEDIA?! Totally absurd and pointless. If you think some players are not carrying their weight, talk to them privately. But the damaged is done here. We¡¦ll talk about damage control later.

5) Don¡¦t boycott the media. They can be powerful messengers. If you¡¦re the supposed leader, talk to the media; even after you LOSE. Tell the media you¡¦re proud of your teammates, for the effort they shown. This is damage control. You can even apologize for the comment you¡¦ve made. Boycotting is NOT going to solve the problem. It only shows that you can¡¦t deal with tough questions and you¡¦re probably NOT a good leader. 

6) Lastly, Hornace Grant is NOT the answer. It¡¦s not like the Magic needs an inventory sheet to keep track of all their big men. If Grant is any good he wouldn¡¦t be watching the game on TV during xmas day.

WHAT TO DO:

So what should the Laker do? Well everything starts with Phil Jackson because all changes start at the top and this mean PJ. If Jeff Bzdelik can get Denver to hustle, there is no excuse why Phil can¡¦t convince the defending champ to put worth the same effort. Phil needs to shake up the team. Isn¡¦t he the master psychologist? Many of the problems are not his fault, but he is the one who needs to fix them. Is he really a great coach or merely a very good one? We¡¦ll see soon enough.


----------



## Absynth (Oct 1, 2002)

this has got to be one of the best posts i have ever read...bravo


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Yeah I remember a lot of people trying to reason with laker Fans and talk basketball Logic. I guess when you win you quickly forget how or why you won. The glittering of all that bling was blinding them to the realities of the other teams in the League, now you see them qiuetly whispering to each other that its this and that and the bravoism is less and less. The answer to anybody else about whats wrong with the team is "3 time champions!" Hard to face the present when the realities of it dont measure up to yester year. I want the Lakers to make the playoffs but anyone who isnt a laker fan saw this coming in the WF. Just didnt think it would be this bad.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Yeah I remember a lot of people trying to reason with laker Fans and talk basketball Logic. I guess when you win you quickly forget how or why you won. The glittering of all that bling was blinding them to the realities of the other teams in the League, now you see them qiuetly whispering to each other that its this and that and the bravoism is less and less. The answer to anybody else about whats wrong with the team is "3 time champions!" Hard to face the present when the realities of it dont measure up to yester year. I want the Lakers to make the playoffs but anyone who isnt a laker fan saw this coming in the WF. Just didnt think it would be this bad.



Ah Come on man please stop it with the revisionist history here please nobody I mean nobody predicted the Lakers would be last in the Pacific Division and to suggest that the Laker fans seemed to be blind is irrelevant. If someone asked me before a season starts would a 3x champion be closer to a 4th title or last place 30 games into the season I would say closer to 1st place and on the way to the title so save me the I told you so its stupid to say anyone could have predicted what is happening right now. Why is it so foolish to think after whipping the league three years straight that it wouldn't happen a 4th time why is that so unrealistic. Yester year we're talking the same calender year so what are you saying. Nobody's whispering I'm here and will continue to be especially if things turn. Why talk smack when your team is in last place right now doesn't make sense but the end of the year isn't here so don't go handing the LAKERS CROWN to anybody just yet, I find it amusing that the fact that the Lakers are the defending champions bothers you so much its just a fact thats all face it, I can face whats happening now and the fact that more people are here talking about the Lakers failures than the Mavs or Kings success. Espn and everybody is in full whats wrong with the Lakers mode, thats respect something earned by being champions something the Kings nor the Mavs have yet to do one things for sure the Kings have proven they maybe up to the challenge but the Mavs have yet to prove that point via that meltdown in the staples center that happened with the Mavs. Thought Laker fans were in complete decimated mode you'd be wrong so continue to check here for your latest conversation of the Lakers breakdown or resurgence but its surely more interesting than anything about how well the Kings or Mavs are doing.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Ah Come on man please stop it with the revisionist history here please nobody I mean nobody predicted the Lakers would be last in the Pacific Division and to suggest that the Laker fans seemed to be blind is irrelevant. If someone asked me before a season starts would a 3x champion be closer to a 4th title or last place 30 games into the season I would say closer to 1st place and on the way to the title so save me the I told you so its stupid to say anyone could have predicted what is happening right now. Why is it so foolish to think after whipping the league three years straight that it wouldn't happen a 4th time why is that so unrealistic. Yester year we're talking the same calender year so what are you saying. Nobody's whispering I'm here and will continue to be especially if things turn. Why talk smack when your team is in last place right now doesn't make sense but the end of the year isn't here so don't go handing the LAKERS CROWN to anybody just yet, I find it amusing that the fact that the Lakers are the defending champions bothers you so much its just a fact thats all face it, I can face whats happening now and the fact that more people are here talking about the Lakers failures than the Mavs or Kings success. Espn and everybody is in full whats wrong with the Lakers mode, thats respect something earned by being champions something the Kings nor the Mavs have yet to do one things for sure the Kings have proven they maybe up to the challenge but the Mavs have yet to prove that point via that meltdown in the staples center that happened with the Mavs. Thought Laker fans were in complete decimated mode you'd be wrong so continue to check here for your latest conversation of the Lakers breakdown or resurgence but its surely more interesting than anything about how well the Kings or Mavs are doing.


Yup youre right...NOBODY was saying the Lakers werent gonna win a fourth. We are all shocked that the Lakers arent 30-0!!! And on top of that the Mavs have the Nerve to be 23-4!!! That meltdown must have shook them to the Core!!!Who told the Kings they were allowed to beat the Lakers. Didnt they get last years script?!!!!And the Nerve of them being 23-8!!!!

Mavs 23-4
Kings 23-8
Lakers 11-19

"One of these kids is not like the other one of these kids is not quit the same"


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> Yup youre right...NOBODY was saying the Lakers werent gonna win a fourth. We are all shocked that the Lakers arent 30-0!!! And on top of that the Mavs have the Nerve to be 23-4!!! That meltdown must have shook them to the Core!!!Who told the Kings they were allowed to beat the Lakers. Didnt they get last years script?!!!!And the Nerve of them being 23-8!!!!
> ...


Be sarcastic all you want but the Mavs have proved what exactly lets be clear on this they've proven nothing yet except that they are a good team nothing else. Don't try and lump them together with the Kings because they haven'ty shown they can beat the Kings or the Lakers. Kings beat them in the playoffs and The sorry Lakers earlier this year or is that yester year as you call it since it didn't happen 13 seconds ago. The Kings are up to the challenge and your Mavs haven't shown that. They have to beat who everyone in the league considers the serious contending teams to get that respect and a meltdown in LA proved they may not be ready. So go ahead and give your team the MYTHICAL TITLE OF BEST TEAM IN THE LEAGUE AFTER 27 games, do you hang a banner for that or maybe get a ring oops nope.


So lets see 

Lakers defending Champ
Kings western conference finalist
Mavs best team in the league after 27games I can admit it. the rest of the league should just go home now and give the Mavs the title. I guess sarcasm does sound stupid.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> Be sarcastic all you want but the Mavs have proved what exactly lets be clear on this they've proven nothing yet except that they are a good team nothing else. Don't try and lump them together with the Kings because they haven'ty shown they can beat the Kings or the Lakers. Kings beat them in the playoffs and The sorry Lakers earlier this year or is that yester year as you call it since it didn't happen 13 seconds ago. The Kings are up to the challenge and your Mavs haven't shown that. They have to beat who everyone in the league considers the serious contending teams to get that respect and a meltdown in LA proved they may not be ready. So go ahead and give your team the MYTHICAL TITLE OF BEST TEAM IN THE LEAGUE AFTER 27 games, do you hang a banner for that or maybe get a ring oops nope.
> ...


Will you please stop saying I think the Mavs are the best team in the League. I beleive the order is the kings then the Mavs.
I like argueing with you but please stop making my thoughts for me.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> Will you please stop saying I think the Mavs are the best team in the League. I beleive the order is the kings then the Mavs.
> I like argueing with you but please stop making my thoughts for me.


Making your thoughts for you are you kidding me I too like arguing with you also but you were the one who said the Mavs were the team to beat not I so don't hide from it now. So lets see you mean the Kings inherit the 27 game banner they haven't won jack yet either. They are playing better then LA is right now but so is just about every team in the league but things aren't decided yet with LA getting the Kings 3 more times. So no I don't rank them until its said and done no matter if LA is 30-0or not. I rank them at the end and the only one I rank is the champion because everything else is just conjecture. This isn't college ball where a number 1 team is crowned ,hang tough man.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I know a lot of Laker fans are mad with their team, and I can't say I blame them. There team is playing like butt. I am still not convinced that they will make the playoffs like all the analysts say. The reason why I say that is that they struggle to score every single game. I mean Kobe hasn't had a game where he shot over 50% in weeks and I love KObe to death. I mean the lakers can't score unless it is by a miracle. Shaq is very sluggish and the team looks very old and broken down.

About expecting this to happen. I watched the WCF and the Kings had me scared that they would win, but they didn't because they couldn't get it done at the line, but in that series you could tell that they had more physical talent than the Lakers even with Kobe and Shaq. The reason why is they play up-tempo but they still pick and roll you. And SHaq just won't play the pick an roll. And Bibby and Jackson are very physical and draw fouls, the only guy on the Lakers who can stop them is Kobe. The Lakers were truly blessed to come out of that series, but the fact is the reason why they are losing is twofold. 
Resigning Samaki Walker and Devean George (have these guys ever done anything to deserve being in the league).
Not giving Kareem Rush any burn with Kobe, that is how he will get better by playing with Kobe and Shaq, not playing with Brian SHaw.
Not using Tracy Murray at all. 
Still keeping Medvedenko. This guy sucks. He is one of the worst Euro's in the league. IMO he is as bad a SUndov. 
Madsen, what a waste of a draft pick. If you are gonna draft at the bottom, you might as well draft on potential, there was no way this guy was ever gonna do anything in the League. AIRBALLING FREE THROWS. 

Now I know why Buss doesn't want to give out money, cause some of the management decisions by Kupchak have been very questionable. 

Even though Buss has a crap load of money and he could pay the luxury tax. I mean the Lakers are worth 500$ million. He can afford it, but he is not going to do it. So the Lakers better start playing Rush and get him some confidence, because honestly their are too many teams that can beat the Lakers with Kobe and SHaq being the only ones playing well.

When was the last time the Lakers blew someone out?


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

I find it quite retarded that everyone is all up in the Lakers' face because they're struggling. The league will change. The Lakers may not end up being the champs this year, but instead like the 98-99 Bulls, and so forth for no more than 2-3 years. At that point on, it will change. They will have shed the oldies through retirement and will be a fresh, young team, ready to contend immediately, unlike the current Bulls, because they will have the similar talent, but the two big, proven options ready to anchor the way. That team would be solid contenders for years to come because even after Shaq was gone in 5 years, Kobe could hold, and their younger cast would be hitting the peak, and would not age for 7-8 years, meaning we would end like the current Kings, and stay that way for about 12-13 years. So it's our call, is the title everything right now, or is at least restoring elite status a concern? 


I'm still worried, but go Lakers. :sigh:


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

LupinIV-All I will say to you is that all the crap you talk is gonna get thrown back in your face when the season is over, and I start a thread called "I told Lupin so" after the Lakers win the title.


----------



## NISMO (Jul 15, 2002)

*As much as I am enjoying the Lakers struggle and lose...*

I won't count them out.. The only time I will count them out is if they don't make the playoffs.
As much as I hate the lakeshow.. when you have Kobe and the ultimate ADVANTAGE in Shaq you can't ever count them out... But I am enjoying the kicking they are getting while they are down.


----------



## Absynth (Oct 1, 2002)

lupins point is that as of now the lakers are stuggling, dont get mad at him because hes rite. instead realize that his post was a good one, argue about his points, not about whats already fact (the lakers record) and get over it.


----------



## LupinIV (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> LupinIV-All I will say to you is that all the crap you talk is gonna get thrown back in your face when the season is over, and I start a thread called "I told Lupin so" after the Lakers win the title.



A thread named after me? Lol, Be my guest. You think I actually care? If I'm wrong (Big IF), fine. It won't be the first time. It won't stop me from making other predictions. It won't stop me from supporting my Kings! I'll just say something like, "I'll be damned! I was wrong! Oh well, I guess you can't win 'em all!"

However, if all this is thrown back at YOUR face after the season is over, are you gonna start a thread that says, "LupinIV told me so, and HE was RIGHT!!"?


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Alright LupinIV, you said it and it has been duely noted. But you may have spoke to soon. LA is by no means hopeless. There is a lot of fight left in this ball club. As a laker fan, you ought to be ashamed of yourself. And as a laker fan, you should understand that Fish *does not suck* Fox *does not suck* and Horry *does not suck*. How people overlook the contributions of role players amazes me. Did you forget all the charges Fish took over the last three years, or Fox's stealar defense down the stretches of the season, and how about Horry closing game 4 against the Kings, or sealing the deal in Portland last year. These role players feed off of Kobe & Shaq. Just wait once Shaq gets back into shape, things will change. If this were a talkshow, I'd bet you that the Lakers will turn things around and when they do....... You'd have to kiss the !*EDITED* of an !*EDITED* Heeee Haaaaw


----------



## LupinIV (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: What the Lakers Should and Shouldn't Do ( I Told Ya So!)*



> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> 
> 
> How sad, I thought you came back around here with a new image & attitude Lupin?? But you're still upset at me and you still keep posting your old exact garbage....towards me. Do yourself a favor Lupin (you know what I'm talking about) Before you get all upset and loose it........AGAIN
> ...



Why do you have to make it hard on yourself? With every flame you launch at me, you're just proving me right about you. You do realize that right?

Have some dignity, be a Man! Calling me "You are this... you are that... *EDITED - No name calling* ". I don't really care, but have some spine for once! It's not easy to watch you keep trying to fight back when the battle is already lost...

But knowing you, you'll probably respond with something like, "You must be anrgy... you must *EDITED - No Insults* "  Oh well, you're definitely ", where you're projecting all the hurt and anger you're feeling onto me. Y'all, if I bruised your ego, just remember that I've trying to let you off the hook easy. I could have been much, much more obnoxious in my approach. 

Unless you come back with something solid, I don't think I'll even reply. Another post with "Lupin is this, Lupin is that" adds nothing to this thread. Not that making good contribution to a thread is part of D's repertoire. Just trace back this thread and read his comments and see for yourself.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

:laugh: Okay Lupin, just relax and calm down. You can always use your PM option, Our discussion is over and if you decide you want to carry on, feel free to use the PM,


----------



## Absynth (Oct 1, 2002)

i dont know your guys history, however i have to say from an outsider looking in, lupin is more in the right at the moment. (no offense d, its just how it looks i swear)


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>heatfan</b>!
> i dont know your guys history, however i have to say from an outsider looking in, lupin is more in the right at the moment. (no offense d, its just how it looks i swear)



Oh really.......Good for you


----------



## Absynth (Oct 1, 2002)

lol, and i thought my opinion meant something ...wait no i didnt


----------



## ShaqAttack (Jan 2, 2003)

*yaaaaaaaaaawwwwn*

Zzzzzzzzzzz...
You haters put me to sleep.
Talk smack now. Go and hide your children when we make the playoffs as an 8th seed(Would love to face the Mavs or Kings in the first round by the way). 
The last time I checked, the Lakers were still the champs. So go beat a dead horse, why don't ya? 
Yaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwn.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

You know what's funny is that Lupin and Drangsmke didn't feel the Lakers would win the title each of the last 3 years either. And if they are going to tell me they did then I am done conversing with them.

Even if the Lakers don't win the title this year I can say I correctly predicted the champs 3 out of last 4 years in the preseason. You two can't make the same claim.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> You know what's funny is that Lupin and Drangsmke didn't feel the Lakers would win the title each of the last 3 years either. And if they are going to tell me they did then I am done conversing with them.
> 
> Even if the Lakers don't win the title this year I can say I correctly predicted the champs 3 out of last 4 years in the preseason. You two can't make the same claim.


I was under the impression that this board was made in late May of 2002, long after the 1999-2000 and 2000-2001 seasons had ended.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

I could be wrong, but i think they are old fanhomers like Jemel and I. Some of us have been travelling the same discussion board route for a few years now. So he's probably referring to their history elsewhere. But I could be wrong.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> You know what's funny is that Lupin and Drangsmke didn't feel the Lakers would win the title each of the last 3 years either. And if they are going to tell me they did then I am done conversing with them.
> 
> Even if the Lakers don't win the title this year I can say I correctly predicted the champs 3 out of last 4 years in the preseason. You two can't make the same claim.


actually I did predict the lakers to win 2 out of those three years. Last year is when I felt they werent up to par. Thanke you.

We have no history I have never been on any other talk forum.

I can tell lately by reading the Lakers post ( Ive not written in them latly because I get tired of saying I told you so) that even the die hards are starting to backtrack on thier "Lakers are so dominating" and "when Shaq comes back the rest of the league is in trouble" talk. Hopefully the Lakers can make the playoffs but we all know no matter what there will be a new champion this year. Mavs 27-5 Lakers 13-20.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wiggum</b>!
> 
> 
> I was under the impression that this board was made in late May of 2002, long after the 1999-2000 and 2000-2001 seasons had ended.


Is this board needed to make predictions? I may not be able to prove it but I have my doubts that two posters that hate the Lakers so much felt they would bring home the gold the last 3 years and then before this season they decided they weren't the same team. Especially picking them to win in 2000 when the Lakers just came off a sweep to the Spurs and their own home town newspaper predicted them to finish 5th in the West. May that's why they are so eager to say I told you so, being wrong 3 years in a row.

Dragns, what Laker fan do you expect to call a 13-20 team dominant? They aren't playing dominant basketball right now, but I'm still confidant they can walk over the Mavs any time they please with Shaq on their side. Especially at home, I belive Bush Sr was president the last time the Mavs beat the Lakers there.

Lakers won 45 out of the last 50 versus Dallas.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> Is this board needed to make predictions? I may not be able to prove it but I have my doubts that two posters that hate the Lakers so much felt they would bring home the gold the last 3 years and then before this season they decided they weren't the same team. Especially picking them to win in 2000 when the Lakers just came off a sweep to the Spurs and their own home town newspaper predicted them to finish 5th in the West. May that's why they are so eager to say I told you so, being wrong 3 years in a row.
> ...


still living in the past huh?


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> Is this board needed to make predictions? I may not be able to prove it but I have my doubts that two posters that hate the Lakers so much felt they would bring home the gold the last 3 years and then before this season they decided they weren't the same team. Especially picking them to win in 2000 when the Lakers just came off a sweep to the Spurs and their own home town newspaper predicted them to finish 5th in the West. May that's why they are so eager to say I told you so, being wrong 3 years in a row.
> ...


Don't be bitter. The fact is you don't know what they were thinking. Thank you for clearing that up.


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: yaaaaaaaaaawwwwn*



> Originally posted by <b>ShaqAttack</b>!
> Zzzzzzzzzzz...
> You haters put me to sleep.
> Talk smack now. Go and hide your children when we make the playoffs as an 8th seed(Would love to face the Mavs or Kings in the first round by the way).
> ...


At what point will laker fans give up hope for the playoffs? Currently Lakers need to go approximately 30-18 to get the #8 seed. I hope they make the playoffs. The next western conference champ needs a chance to take the Lakers out. I think it takes away from the title slightly if they are unable to beat the previous champs.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: yaaaaaaaaaawwwwn*



> Originally posted by <b>JoeF</b>!
> 
> At what point will laker fans give up hope for the playoffs? Currently Lakers need to go approximately 30-18 to get the #8 seed. I hope they make the playoffs. The next western conference champ needs a chance to take the Lakers out. I think it takes away from the title slightly if they are unable to beat the previous champs.


Why would laker fan give up hope for making the playoffs? 30-18 huh....... LA going 30-18 scares laker hater more than laker fan has reason to lose hope. How many games did LA lose last year over 82 games? 24! I guess now you see how laker fan is still confident the team can win not lose 18 out of 50 games.


----------



## Absynth (Oct 1, 2002)

iv...could u rephrase that, ur post made no sense to me. and i am on neither side (i feel personally that the lakers will go 8th seed, and not win it, however i am not biased or try not to be) but this season the team is more vulnerable than any other. past seasons they had intimidation, this season that seems lost.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Rephrase........*



> Originally posted by <b>heatfan</b>!
> iv...could u rephrase that, ur post made no sense to me. and i am on neither side (i feel personally that the lakers will go 8th seed, and not win it, however i am not biased or try not to be) but this season the team is more vulnerable than any other. past seasons they had intimidation, this season that seems lost.


Sure

LA fans have no reason to lose hope. Other teams see the poor start and say, "they suck; LA has no hope for making the playoffs." But we dont see things that way. This is the difference between laker fans and others. The Lakers have a certain will in them. It's that drive that we first saw in 00' after being down by 27 points going into the fourth quarter against Portland and winning that game. It's the same drive we saw this year facing the Number 1 team in the league, the Dallas Mavericks. Everyone counted LA out, including alot of laker fans, and guess what *we won that game!*
The point is LA is not a team that gives up when its back is against the wall. And neither do our truest fans. We know the odds are against us, but that is neither intimidating, nor hopeless; it's a challenge and that's one thing the Lakers don't back down from.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: yaaaaaaaaaawwwwn*



> Originally posted by <b>JoeF</b>!
> 
> At what point will laker fans give up hope for the playoffs? Currently Lakers need to go approximately 30-18 to get the #8 seed. I hope they make the playoffs. The next western conference champ needs a chance to take the Lakers out. I think it takes away from the title slightly if they are unable to beat the previous champs.


If they aren't at or around 500 at Valentine's day then I will give up hope. Right now they are only 6 games out of 500. The Miami Heat of all teams recently won 6 out of 7 games.


----------

